# Almond/kite young rollers



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Its always fun to see what comes out of almond/kite pairings. Here are 3 sets of nestmates from different pairs of Almond/Kite rollers. A wide variation in color and pattern. 

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Two of them looks like mosaics.


----------



## whiteroller123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous birds. Its always exciting to see what the babies will look like when they start growing feathers .


----------



## pigeonpower! (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi, I just got a pair of rollers and have had them for a few days, but I can't seem to get anywhere taming them. I have tried hand feeding them with no results...is there any way else to get them to gain your trust? any help will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG i love the bottom pair simply beautiful


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*taming rollers*

Rollers are usually easily tamed, of course it depends on how much human contact they had before you got them. The way to a pigeon's heart is through food, so continue to get them to associate you with food.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

newday said:


> Rollers are usually easily tamed, of course it depends on how much human contact they had before you got them. The way to a pigeon's heart is through food, so continue to get them to associate you with food.


Thats is a good way to start, now all you need is time.
Dave


----------



## pigeonpower! (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks crazy Pete and newday, but i went out there this morning and they didn't eat. Should i take away their food dish for half a day and then try or just try a different type of food? 
Thanks


----------



## pigeonpower! (Jul 1, 2011)

Also, I don't think they recognize the food as food. They think I am trying to grab them or something. BTW they are young, like 6 months so I am their only dad so far lol


----------

